# SASL LOGIN Authentication failed



## bts_freak (14. Dez. 2010)

Ich weiß dass dieses Thema bereits oft behandelt wurde, hab aber leider trotz langem rumsuchen hier im Forum nicht das richtige gefunden.

Mail empfangen geht bei meinen Email Konten prima, aber senden nicht.

Blick ins Log zeigt:

```
connect from dslb-088-064-022-045.pools.arcor-ip.net[xxx]
Dec 14 14:52:44 sh3 postfix/smtpd[19656]: warning: dslb-088-064-022-045.pools.arcor-ip.net[xxx]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Dec 14 14:52:44 sh3 postfix/smtpd[19656]: lost connection after AUTH from dslb-088-064-022-045.pools.arcor-ip.net[xx]
Dec 14 14:52:44 sh3 postfix/smtpd[19656]: disconnect from dslb-088-064-022-045.pools.arcor-ip.net[xxx]
```
/etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf enthält "saslauthd"  als pwcheckmethod

Als usr/pwd verwende ich dasselbe wie für das Abholen via POP (also das, was man in der Emailkonteneinstellung in der Ispconfig Oberfläche eingibt).

Weiß momentan nicht, wo ich noch hingucken kann...


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2010)

Welche Linux Distribution? Ist das eine neue Installation?


----------



## bts_freak (14. Dez. 2010)

ist opensuse 11.2.
Ja ist eine Neuinstallation nach Perfect Server Anleitung.

Ich musste vorher bereits die Rechte in den vmail Ordnern umtellen, da diese auf root gesetzt waren (weiß nicht ob das was damit zu tun hat).


----------



## carsten.witt (14. Dez. 2010)

Bei mir stehen sie auf vmail:vmail.


----------



## bts_freak (14. Dez. 2010)

ja, da stehen sie bei mir jetzt auch (vorher waren sie auf root, da gings nicht.)


----------



## bts_freak (24. Dez. 2010)

Hmm.. hat irgendwer noch eine Idee? Leider habe ich noch keine Lösung für dieses Problem...


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2010)

Hast Du als smtp Benutzername auch die vollständige Emailadresse benutzt?


----------



## bts_freak (8. Jan. 2011)

Errm... ich hatte jetzt noch ein anderes Projekt dazwischen, deswegen konnt ich mich nicht mehr darum kümmern. 
Als ich es nun nochmal angehen wollte, bekomme ich auch den SASL Fehler nicht mehr. Allerdings bekomme ich überhaupt kein SMTP Aktionen geloggt im mail log File (var/log/mail). Wenn ich im Outlook auf Account testen gehe, wird der pop3 Zugriff geloggt, funktioniert auch sauber.
SMTP bleibt tot. Da Outlook dieselben Login- und Serverdaten für SMTP und POP3 verwendet kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen. 
netstat -tap zeigt
tcp        0      0 localhost:imap          *:*                     LISTEN      16746/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      16678/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1919/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      6007/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN      14439/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      6007/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      14274/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:dyna-access   *:*                     LISTEN      14502/clamd

tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      4319/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      4319/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:sunproxyadmin         *:*                     LISTEN      4319/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      16678/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1919/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      6007/master
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      14568/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      14615/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN      16781/couriertcpd

Also hören tut der postfix. Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2011)

poste mal Deine postfix main.cf Datei und die master.cf Datei.


----------



## bts_freak (26. März 2011)

Habs mal als zip angehängt, da doch einige Zeilen...

Vielen Dank!


----------

